# Freie Fahrt für Elektro-Boote in MV



## Taxidermist (15. Dezember 2020)

Die Mecklenburger gefallen mir immer besser!
Nicht nur das sie dem Bürger mehr Freiheiten gewähren, wie hier zu sehen.
Auch der lässige Umgang mit der Prüfungspflicht und Kurszwang, wie ihn andere Bundesländer betreiben, ist bemerkenswert.
In anderen Bundesländern wird hingegen eher eine Verbotskultur gepflegt.
Besonders in diesen wo die Grünen mit regieren, oder gar wo sie wie in BW, die "Verbotshoheit" haben.

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (15. Dezember 2020)

E-Motor war bisher den Verbrennern gleich gestellt ... das haben sie nun wohl geändert.


----------



## fwde (15. Dezember 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Weiterhin darf die Geschwindigkeit des Bootes nicht höher als sechs kmh sein.


Da fragt man sich dann welche Bootsklasse das sein soll - ein Belly- oder Schlauch - Boot mit Elektro Motor ?


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2020)

fwde schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich dann welche Bootsklasse das sein soll - ein Belly- oder Schlauch - Boot mit Elektro Motor ?


Höh?
Wenn ich meinen 55Lbs E-Motor an einen 4,5m langen Alu-Nachen hänge komme ich auf maximal 5,5kmh, also dürfte das auch für die meisten anderen kleinen Ruder-/ Angelboote passen.


----------



## ingo39 (15. Dezember 2020)

In Ostsachsen gibt es einigen große Tagebau-Restgewässer von bis zu 1000ha Größe, auf genau einem (Bärwalder See) ist derzeit das Bootsangeln mit einem Motorboot mit Verbrennungsmotor (bis 15PS) gestattet. 
Für andere Talsperren in der Größenordnung ca 500ha (Quitzdorf, Bautzen) gilt für Verbrenner ein Verbot. Dort darf man aber mit E-Motoren als Angler fahren. 

Das mit der "Verbotskultur" kann ich bestätigen. Vom Boot aus darf an GEwässern des DAV Gewässerfonds in Sachsen nur gefischt werden, wenn es so ausdrücklich im Gewässerverzeichnis vermerkt ist. Auch mit dem Bellyboot darf ich nur Gewässer befahren, die zum Bootsanageln freigegeben sind.

Eine sinnvolle Lockerung wäre mM nach sinnvoll.


----------



## thanatos (16. Dezember 2020)

ja ein E- Motor zum angeln fahren ist schon nicht schlecht , so wie die 
Bestimmung ist , ist man damit ja nicht viel schneller und lauter  als mit rudern , also stört es 
niemand und nix , macht uns nur etwas bequemer und fauler , ganz selten hätte ich 
auch gern einen E-Motor ( sind hier erlaubt ) aber bin echt zu faul noch mehr 
Zeug rum zu schleppen  - der See ist kaum 2 Km lang .


----------



## Oanga83 (16. Dezember 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Mecklenburger gefallen mir immer besser!
> Nicht nur das sie dem Bürger mehr Freiheiten gewähren, wie hier zu sehen.
> Auch der lässige Umgang mit der Prüfungspflicht und Kurszwang, wie ihn andere Bundesländer betreiben, ist bemerkenswert.
> In anderen Bundesländern wird hingegen eher eine Verbotskultur gepflegt.
> ...


Servus zusammen,
In MV kann das aufgrund der Wasserfläche gut funktionieren.
Bei uns in Oberbayern sieht das schon anders aus, nicht auszudenken wenn horden von Bugmotor Besitzern ohne vernünftigen Angelkurs auf die kleinen Seen einfallen.
Bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, auch ich nutze hin und wieder die kleinen Spielereien aber die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre geht echt ein wenig zu weit.
Was in nächster Zeit eher wieder zu einer Verbotswelle führen wird.
An manchen Gewässern wurde der Bugmotor schon Verboten ( Livescope usw sei dank).
Grüße und eht Angel Fernsehschauen


----------



## uwe Leu (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Leute, scheinbar wurde unser Dienstältester Landwirtschaft-und Umweltminister Herr Backhaus mal an Alte Zeiten erinnert.
Wir haben in MV über 1000 Seen und Um-bzw. Zu jedem See hat ein Autofahrweg geführt, warum auch nicht.
Wir hatten im Osten nicht die große Freiheit, aber die Kleine.
Wir sind Dünn Besiedelt und es war und ist kein Thema, denn was mit Mensch und Natur geht ist Kulturlandschaft, aber Großstadt und Urwald vor allem Menschen aussperren wie es einige grüne Radikalos versuchen ist Wahnsinn und dessen Ergebnisse erleben wir leider (Kormoran, Bieber und andere Plagen).
Warum hatten und haben (teilweise) wir denn im Osten die größten Vorkommen an Tierpopulationen?
Es haben Menschen mit Sachverstand (Fischer, Land-und Forstwirte, Angelverbände usw.) sich einbringen können und nicht Lobbisten und Geldgeile sogenannten Naturschützer die Weichen gestellt. 
Was ist denn der Unterschied ob ich mit meinen Bootspaddeln im Wasser klatsche oder ein lautloser E-Motor (im Land des grünen Stroms) seine Arbeit verrichtet.
Was erwarten wir von unseren Kindern, wenn diese keine Natur mehr erleben können wie wir es kannten?
Dann ist das Ergebnis was wir erleben Realitätsfremde verblödete Menschen.
So, nun freue ich mich mal auf einen kleinen Schritt zurück zur Normalität.
Gruß aus MV Uwe.


----------



## JottU (17. Dezember 2020)

uwe Leu schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied ob ich mit meinen Bootspaddeln im Wasser klatsche oder ein lautloser E-Motor (im Land des grünen Stroms) seine Arbeit verrichtet.



Um der Frage nach zu gehen wurde in Brandenburg einige Jahre geforscht, bevor man das Gesetz geändert hat. Fanden die Grünen gar nicht so gut, daß (E-)Motor schonender ist als paddeln 
Dürfen wir seit '19 auch überall mit E rauf wo Kahn erlaubt ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2020)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> nicht auszudenken wenn horden von Bugmotor Besitzern ohne vernünftigen Angelkurs auf die kleinen Seen einfallen.



Hast du den Beitrag eigentlich gelesen?



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Die Genehmigung zum Befahren der Gewässer soll auf Personen beschränkt werden, die einen Fischereischein, eine Angelerlaubnis für das jeweilige Gewässer oder einen eigenen Bootsliegeplatz vor Ort haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Dezember 2020)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> icht auszudenken wenn horden von Bugmotor Besitzern ohne vernünftigen Angelkurs auf die kleinen Seen einfallen.


jaaa, alle Leute, die keinen "vernünftigen" Angelkurs absolviert haben, rotten sich zusammen und entern bayrische Kleingewässer.

Wobei mit vernünftig wohl ein bayrischer Kurs gemeint ist.
pfffff


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ein bayrischer Kurs


lernt man da dann Boot fahren ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> lernt man da dann Boot fahren ?


nicht auszudenken


----------



## Oanga83 (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaub ich hab mich ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt.
Gemeint ist vielmehr das es die Wasserflächen in MV einfach zulassen,
in Bayern speziell in Oberbayern eben nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Dezember 2020)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab mich ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt.
> Gemeint ist vielmehr das es die Wasserflächen in MV einfach zulassen,
> in Bayern speziell in Oberbayern eben nicht.


schon gut,

es war halt eine Steilvorlage


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2020)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> Gemeint ist vielmehr das es die Wasserflächen in MV einfach zulassen,




Es werden ja nicht mehr Boote! Man kann aber Ruder gegen E-Motor tauschen.
Das finde ich einen echten Fortschritt und besonders für die älteren und körperlich eingeschränkten Angelkameraden sinnvoll.
Inwiefern davon Gebrauch gemacht wird, wird die Zeit zeigen.
Wer regelmäßig nicht weit zu rudern hat, dürfte sich kaum einen E-Motor mit Gedöns zulegen da der finanzielle Aufwand in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen steht.


----------



## Oanga83 (19. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns ist es z.b. so gehandhabt das das Angeln ( Schleppen) unter Motorantrieb verboten ist.
Unter Vorlage eines Behindertenausweis bekommt man aber eine Genehmigung für einen E-Motor das man den Angelplatz zum Renkenfischen erreichen kann.


----------



## Blueser (19. Dezember 2020)

Suche großzügiges Wochenendhaus mit direktem Wasserzugang und Bootsliegeplatz zur ganzjährigen Nutzung in MV zum Kauf ...


----------

